# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Trở về tuổi thơ ở La' maison Cafe & Gallery - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *La' maison Cafe & Gallery*
> 
> _53/94 Trần Khánh Dư, P.Tân Định, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến La' maison Cafe & Gallery_


*Mỗi góc phòng, góc ngồi của La maison cafe & Gallery đưa bạn trở về với thế giới tuổi thơ đầy yêu thương và hoài niệm.*


Nằm hút sâu trong một con hẻm vừa đủ rộng cho một chiếc xe máy chạy thoải mái, với tấm bảng và số nhà bé xinh, La' maison Café & Gallery như muốn thử thách lòng kiên nhẫn của những khách tìm đến quán. Cái tên La' maison Café & Gallery có nghĩa là một ngôi nhà nhỏ và một phòng tranh, thế nên khi đến đây, khách thường có hai xu hướng muốn tìm hiểu về quán.








Không gian của quán được chia thành 4 góc khác nhau. Bạn sẽ bắt gặp một góc phòng của trẻ với những màu sắc ấm áp, nổi bật, với bộ bàn ghế nhỏ xinh cho bé tập tô, vẽ những bức tranh yêu thích; những đồ chơi gắn bó với tuổi thơ như búp bê, đồ hàng, rô bốt siêu nhân…; phía kia sẽ là một góc phòng dành cho bố có chiếc ghi ta nhỏ, nơi mẹ thỉnh thoảng hòa giọng hát theo tiếng đệm đàn. Cũng góc phòng đó là chiếc ghế mây dài, nơi hai cha con cùng trải qua giấc ngủ trưa vào ngày nghỉ hay nơi bố thả mình thư giãn với chiếc radio nhỏ xinh bên cạnh.








Góc phòng cho mẹ lại thú vị với chiếc máy may nhỏ, những cuộn len nhiền màu sắc, vài chiếc áo cả người lớn lẫn trẻ em sờn cũ gợi lên tình yêu thầm lặng của mẹ với gia đình. Góc phòng còn lại là không gian thư giãn của cả gia đình, nơi có chiếc giường xinh xắn, một hành lang nhỏ dẫn vào giếng trời hóng gió đêm, một vườn treo nhỏ đầy sức sống và thanh bình… Cứ thế, mỗi góc phòng, mỗi góc ngồi, đưa bạn trở về thế giới tuổi thơ với đầy yêu thương và hoài niệm.

Góc phòng thứ tư, nơi cả gia đình thư giãn cũng chính là gallery, nơi hàng tháng trưng bày các bạn trẻ đam mê nghệ thuật trưng bày những tác phẩm, những đứa con tinh thần của họ. Đó cũng là nơi các bạn trẻ quan tâm đến nghệ thuật đến thưởng thức, đánh giá, trao đổi và học hỏi trên con đường định hướng cho tương lai.







> *La' maison Cafe & Gallery*
> 
> _53/94 Trần Khánh Dư, P.Tân Định, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến La' maison Cafe & Gallery_



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

_Theo zing_

----------


## Mituot

Thích thiệt đóa

----------


## lunas2

nhìn đẹp thật đấy, rất ngây thơ

----------


## pigcute

Giờ nhiều quán cafe đẹp quá

----------


## anhduc83

Nội thất đẹp quá... không biết đồ uống có ngon ko?

----------


## songthan

quán này đẹp quá
có cảm giác về tuổi thơ thật  :cuoi1:

----------

